# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دندان يا پزشكي؟!

## arya200

سلام دوستاني كه راجع به اين دو تا رشته درآمد و مدت تحصيل و اينا اطلاعات دارن ميشه راهنمايي كنن ممنون ميشم

----------


## Milad_1378

داداش رتبت چند شده تو کشور؟

----------


## Milad_1378

اگ مایل هستی بگو.

----------


## سارا خانمی

> سلام دوستاني كه راجع به اين دو تا رشته درآمد و مدت تحصيل و اينا اطلاعات دارن ميشه راهنمايي كنن ممنون ميشم


سلام.
درامد پزشک عمومی کمتر از عمومی دندان،پزشک متخصص بستگی به تخصص داره ولی در حالت کلی بیشتر از تخصص دندان.
مدت تحصیلم که همه میدونن پزشکی 7 دندان حدود 6.
سختی:علوم پایه که یکیه.بعد از ازمون علوم پایه پزشکی بسیار سخت تر از دندون.
دندون بیشتر مهارتیه تا تءوری.ولی پزشکی باید اطلاعاتت قوی باشه.
پرستیژ و مقبولیت در جامعه پزشکی بیشتر از دندون.
سطح اطلاعات هم که پزشکی بیشتره چون از اسمش پیداست عمومیه ولی دندان محدود به دهان و بیماری های مربوط به اون.
کلا اگه میخوای زود به درامد برسی و سختی نکشی زیاد برو دندون.ولی اگه حوصله کلنجار رفتن با درسای سخت و شب بیداری کشیدن و کشیک دادن داری پزشکی.

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

سلام تشکر از استارتر عزیز 
سوال منم هست اگه راهنمایی کنید خیلییی ممنون میشم :Yahoo (1):  @dorsa20

----------


## M.javaddd

در دوره عمومی، مِن حیث المجموع چه از نظر راحتی و چه از نظر درامدی دندون وضعیتش خیلی بهتره..ولی خوب پزشکی رو اگه تخصص بگیری کاملا میچربه به دندون

----------


## yasser0411

*مزایای دندان نسبت به پزشکی*
درآمد بیشتر البته توی عمومی
تعداد واحد درس کمتر
مدت تحصیل کمتر
راحتی درس
*مزایای پزشکی نسبت به دندان
*هیجان بیشتر
به طور کلی درآمد بیشتر البته توی تخصص
دارای آسیب های بدنی کمتر (یه دندون پزشک خیلی زود آرتروز میگیره)

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

سلام  میدونم که سوالم مسخره است ولی باور کنید موندم
به نظر شما دندون البرزه بهتره یا پزشکی ایران (طبق سامانه انتخاب رشته مجازی سنجش یه شانس رو دارم برا جفتشون)؟ یعنی تو انتخاب رشته پزشکی ایران رو بالاتر بزنم یا دندون البرز رو؟!

----------


## 76farshad

هر چی علاقته برو

----------


## seven

> سلام دوستاني كه راجع به اين دو تا رشته درآمد و مدت تحصيل و اينا اطلاعات دارن ميشه راهنمايي كنن ممنون ميشم


سلام
خب هرکدوم مزایا و معایب خاص خودشونو دارن...دندون 6سال هست پس نسبت به پزشکی طول تحصیل کمتری داری وخیلی زود تر وارد کار عملی میشی .کشیک شب و این چیزا نداره درسا به نسبت راحت تر از پزشکی هست هیجان کمتری داره و ی چیز خیلی مهم خیلی مشکلات بدنی وجود داره دانشجوهای دندون خیلی از ارتروز گردن شکایت میکنن.خب بالاخره تا موقعی که این دست و دندونه هم سالم باشه میتونی کارکنی ینی میگم با فزایش سن محدود میشی ولییی زود تر به پول میرسی البته تو مقطع عمومی...درامد ی دندون پزشک از ی پزشک عمومی خیلی بیشتره
اما پزشکی خب7ساله هست.دروس بیشتر از دندون و سنگین تر.شب بیداری و کشیک داره ولی درعوض هیجان زیادی داره و اینکه هرچی بری جلو تمومی نداره ینی واقع از نظر سیرکردن تو علم ساپورتت میکنه(دندون هم هستا ول پزشکی گسترده تره دیگ)واگه تخصص بگیری خوب درامد به نسبت خوبی هم گیرت میاد،بیشتراز ی دندون پزشک...درکل سختیه پزشکی بیشتره و بنظر من لذت بخش تر :Yahoo (4): 
چیزی که خیلی مهمه علاقه شماست بیشتر به کدوم علاقمندی همونو انتخاب کن :Yahoo (105):

----------


## mrsasy

سلام
از نظر سختی دوره دانشگاه قطعا پزشکی سختتره اما به جاش از نظر علمی قابل مقایسه نیستن و دندون پزشکا اصن پزشک نیستن ( ببخشین ،  این رو بچه های پزشکی به شوخی میگن  )  :Yahoo (106): 

از نظر درامد در دوره دکتری ، دندون بهتره و زود بازده هم هست و درسهاشون راحتتره...

در هنگام کار ، پزشکان و دندون ها تقریبا به یک مقدار سختی دارن!!

نکته دیگه،  پزشکی دارای تخصص های زیادی هست که از نظر درامد فوق العاده از دندون بالاترن!!!!
درضمن ظاهرا دندون پزشکی هم رو به اشباع هست مثل پزشکی و در آینده قطعا درامدش افت خواهد کرد چون تعداد فارغ التحصیلانش خیلی افزایش داشته و مخصوصا که خیلیا رفتن خارج بخونن برگردن
این دقیقا انتخاب وابسته به فراوانی هست که همه بلدیم
پس یه روزی مجبور میشی بری تخصص اونجاس که پزشکی به نظرم دست بالا رو داره...

بهرحال اگه خود شخص توی کارش خوب باشه  ، موفق میشه در حرفه ش  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## dorsa20

> سلام  میدونم که سوالم مسخره است ولی باور کنید موندم
> به نظر شما دندون البرزه بهتره یا پزشکی ایران (طبق سامانه انتخاب رشته مجازی سنجش یه شانس رو دارم برا جفتشون)؟ یعنی تو انتخاب رشته پزشکی ایران رو بالاتر بزنم یا دندون البرز رو؟!


علاقه بالام جان علاقه :Yahoo (94):

----------


## dorsa20

دندون تا علوم پایه از نظر سختی عین همون پزشکیه
بقیشم تو تاپیکی ک زدم توضیح دادم بچه های دندونم نظرشونو دادن ولی در کل فکر نکنید اصلا اسونه منم قبل دانشگاه همین تفکر رو داشتک رفتم دانشگاه موهام سفید شد :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------

